
Global Warming May Link  Higher Suicide Rates Across North America - neom
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/global-warming-linked-to-higher-suicide-rates-across-north-america/
======
ryanmercer
NPR had a piece a few months ago about suicide rates up in farmers
[https://www.npr.org/2018/05/16/611727777/suicide-is-
rising-a...](https://www.npr.org/2018/05/16/611727777/suicide-is-rising-among-
american-farmers-as-they-struggle-to-keep-afloat)

If global warming continues I predict more suicides globally from small-farm
operators (especially in '3rd world' countries) and as it continues to worsen
theft from farms and eventually military conflicts based on both food and
water.

It's not just a food issue either, as I wrote in a recent blog post it's also
a water issue... aquifers are being hammered faster than they can replenish...
[https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2018/7/8/tackling-t...](https://www.ryanmercer.com/ryansthoughts/2018/7/8/tackling-
the-problem-of-food-production)

